# 1994 S-Works FSR - A bike built from parts hanging around the garage.



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I picked up a 94 Specialized S-Works FSR frame/FSX fork for a relatively cheap number, so it was worth hanging some parts on it to give the bike a shot. It's only had the 'drive way' test, but I'm not sure I'm going to like the bike.
I built if up using parts hanging around from other parts bikes or cheap swap meet scores. Came out pretty darn good I think.

At any rate, I still need to fine tune things and give it a fair shake down ride, then put some miles on it to see if she's a keeper. I guess we'll see.

In the mean time, enjoy:

Frame: 1994 Specialized S-Works FSR
Fork: Specialized FSX Carbon
Rims: Sun
Hubs: Shimano M900 XTR
Quick: Release: Ringle
Tires: Specialized Umma Gumma
Pedals: Shimano M525
Crank: Shimano M900 XTR
Chain: (will be) Sram 
Rear Cogs: Shimano M900 XTR
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN91 XTR 107
Front Derailleur: Shimano M900 XTR
Rear Derailleur: Shimano M900 XTR
Shifters: Shimano M900 XTR
Handlebars: Specialized
Grips: Ritchey True Grips
Stem: Control Tech
Headset: Chris King
Brake set: Shimano M900 XTR
Brake levers: Shimano M900 XTR
Saddle: Specialized/WTB
Seat Post: Specialized
Paint: Red
Size: 18"
Serial #:
Place of Origin: Morgan Hill, Ca.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

nice cable hanger


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> nice cable hanger


Tough crowd!

Umma gumma's....so it was YOU who bought those on ebay for big bucks! 
Coincidence? :thumbsup:

As always, nice job. Want to trade for a PROFLEX!!!????


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> Tough crowd!
> 
> Umma gumma's....so it was YOU who bought those on ebay for big bucks!
> Coincidence? :thumbsup:
> ...


I got the cable hanger from Hollister. 

No way. I wouldn't pay that much for Ummas. The ones on this bike were free. Came on another bike I'd picked up quite some time back. They're in ok shape, but not great.

Thanks. And...uh...no, no Proflex trade.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*yeah, cause we all have a bunch of m900 layin around*

i say take the torch to it:madmax:

oh wait...


nice build.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's all pretty beat up M900? 


You've got all sorts of parts laying around your work bench. You probably have a full M900 build there and just don't know it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You've got all sorts of parts laying around your work bench. You probably have a full M900 build there and just don't know it.


close, but not quite

(whats really got me scratchin my head is the second set of threads on this race face stem )

go ride the hell outta that thing!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> go ride the hell outta that thing!


There's no reason you shouldn't have that Ruthie done.

I need a longer chain, but after that, it's hammer time!


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*mmmmmm... horst link*

gotta love the _spare parts_ bike!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Turned out very nice ER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see you finished up a bike  

As you know I have a soft spot for older Specialized bikes :smilewinkgrin: Be sure to give us a ride report


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Turned out very nice ER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see you finished up a bike
> 
> As you know I have a soft spot for older Specialized bikes :smilewinkgrin: Be sure to give us a ride report


Thanks KM.
That stem found a nice home. 

I'll be sure to flog it and report back.


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice! I like it. It's my size too....


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet bike. And nice collection of parts just lying around! eBay logic says you've got over $300 worth of parts in just the QR's! That's one expensive bike.


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

I was always fascinated by that year's Speshy FSR, and I'm quite jealous seeing that built up. That's the exact bike I want to build one day...


----------



## papercutninja (Jun 20, 2007)

"...from parts hanging around the garage." 

I'd like to apply to live in your garage. I'm clean, housebroken and i generally keep quiet.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sho220 said:


> Sweet bike. And nice collection of parts just lying around! eBay logic says you've got over $300 worth of parts in just the QR's! That's one expensive bike.


Nah. If they were a color and NOS...then I'd have something for sure. 
These are just beat up silver/black ones. Junk.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ickyickyptngzutboing said:


> I was always fascinated by that year's Speshy FSR, and I'm quite jealous seeing that built up. That's the exact bike I want to build one day...


I think there are enough of these out there, you should have no problem tackling a project like this. I've seen at least 3-5 in the last six months in various sizes.

I'll have to weigh it, but this is not a light bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

papercutninja said:


> "...from parts hanging around the garage."
> 
> I'd like to apply to live in your garage. I'm clean, housebroken and i generally keep quiet.


You'll have to keep things neat and tidy. I suppose we can set up a fold down cot that hangs above the boxes of parts.

Plus you'd be added security, so thats a bonus.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*FSR Fan Club*

Rumpfy,

Sweet - I'm an FSR fan!

Did you recolour the rear triangle to black or was that how they came back then?

You need a grey saddle to finish it off!

Mr K


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mrkawasaki said:


> Rumpfy,
> 
> Sweet - I'm an FSR fan!
> 
> ...


Ah, thats right, you dig these huh?

The rear triangle is the correct color. SFAIK, this is how they came on the S-Works for 94. It's been the same color on all the one's I've seen anyway.

Grey saddle would be good...I have a grey Flight I suppose I could put on there.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome bike. You have some very nice parts on there.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ghost jump it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> ghost jump it


I was thinkin' it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nice work Rumpfenheimer. Yours is a bit more period correct than mine.

Heres mine along with some random FSR pics from the mid 90s:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286847&highlight=fsr+s+works

Sadly I still havent ridden mine. :|


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice work Rumpfenheimer. Yours is a bit more period correct than mine.
> 
> Heres mine along with some random FSR pics from the mid 90s:
> 
> ...


I'd gladly trade forks. I'm not super stoked on the Mag FSX.

I thought you took yours out for a ride already?


----------



## papercutninja (Jun 20, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You'll have to keep things neat and tidy. I suppose we can set up a fold down cot that hangs above the boxes of parts.
> 
> Plus you'd be added security, so thats a bonus.


Awesome. I'll be on the next flight over.:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice, very very nice... it pumped my blood in 94 and it's sweet now. i want that saddle.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*First Ride Impressions*

Finally got to put down a ride on it today. 
The good, the bad, and the indifferent. (taking into account this was one ride so far)

The good:
The faster you go, the better it does. Rear end tracks nice over terrain (going up or down) Pretty neutral in the air. The bike fits me well and its comfortable. More like a soft tail than a full suspension bike, but given the age of the suspension and its bits, it was relatively plush. Even out of the saddle was pretty good. No major squish squish.

The bad:
The most noticeable thing to me on this bike was the wheelbase...or rather, the length of the chain stays. That rear wheel felt like it was way back there. Climbs like a dog. Slow speed climbing (because thats how I climb, slow) felt labored. Didn't quite have that same 'zip' when you put power to the pedals on a full rigid bike.
The Umma Gumma up front is atrocious, the FSX feels like hell.

The indifferent:
The bike wasn't so good that its an automatic keeper, but not so bad that I'll never take it for another ride. It needs it's fair shake. General riding, medium pace and it's a good bike. It did most things ok. Perhaps a fork and front tire change will help. Weighed in at just about 27lbs even.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

For a 94 bike, theyre pretty darn good. Especially considering the old shock. Those were the first generation air shocks and theyve gotten much better.

Those chainstays arent long...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> For a 94 bike, theyre pretty darn good. Especially considering the old shock. Those were the first generation air shocks and theyve gotten much better.


Spoiled by modern suspension.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Spoiled by modern suspension.


unfair comparison


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> unfair comparison


I can't help that the Ventana kicks ass.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I can't help that the Ventana kicks ass.


at least you didnt say the scott


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> unfair comparison


...although 13 years later, Specialized still uses the exact same design today. Still the best rear suspension IMHO. Its a little shy on travel at 2.5". Feels like more than that to me though. Ok, now Im motivated to get mine out on the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> at least you didnt say the scott


Ended up not liking that one much. It was ok, but not great.

Killer climber though!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> at least you didnt say the scott


Hey Tom and Frischi know whats up!



I really like my Strike. Its a nice 23 pound light duty trail bike that can take some serious abuse if need be.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*nice!*

I've been getting relatoinship ending thoughts about one of these that has been popping up on CL lately for cheap. Thought it would make a fun spare bike.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*My rear end(s)...*

Modded 94 linkage plates and standard 95 - both purchased as framesets with 'incorrrect' shocks....

Mr K


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey Tom and Frischi know whats up!
> 
> I really like my Strike. Its a nice 23 pound light duty trail bike that can take some serious abuse if need be.


Tom is walking and Frischi has a foot down. :skep: 
They must not climb well. :smilewinkgrin:

(I also remember you putting a big hole in your Strike. We won't even get into the Ransom.  )


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mrkawasaki said:


> Modded 94 linkage plates and standard 95 - both purchased as framesets with 'incorrrect' shocks....
> 
> Mr K


Why need or bother to mod the linkage plates? Just to clear the knob?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> I've been getting relatoinship ending thoughts about one of these that has been popping up on CL lately for cheap. Thought it would make a fun spare bike.


Let me know, you can ride mine for a month or two to see if you like it.
That way when asked, it's not technically yours.


----------



## papercutninja (Jun 20, 2007)

If anyone happens to see one of these pop up in a small frame size...i'm now in the market thatnks to Rumpfy's build...


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

*Last time I checked FFB*



papercutninja said:


> If anyone happens to see one of these pop up in a small frame size...i'm now in the market thatnks to Rumpfy's build...


They had one.

Dont remember the size though.


----------



## papercutninja (Jun 20, 2007)

Forgive me, what's FFB?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

papercutninja said:


> Forgive me, what's FFB?


:eekster:

www.firstflightbikes.com

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/frames/VintPart.htm, they have one in stock.


----------



## papercutninja (Jun 20, 2007)

NOW you've done it. This is going to be a problem. A HUGE problem.


----------

